# bears in mason county



## stoney (May 3, 2001)

Are there many bear in Mason county? I see the DNR does not have a season in this county but do in Lake and Newaygo county.
I find it a little wierd that they would not have hunting in this county for them. I don't know anything about hunting them so maybe its not so wierd.

Thanks

Stoney


----------



## RIVER RAT 13 (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a cabin in Northeast Mason cnty. and there are black bears on our property. Mainly a sow with two cubs that are seen crossing thru. I do not think there is a season in Mason but not positive. While at our cabin between Xmas & new years we spotted tracks in the woods I was not sure but found out that in mild winters bears do not always hibernate and may come out to feed.


----------



## gooseweiser (Oct 12, 2002)

the black bear is coming down here in muskegon co. i have seen them


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Their range is constantly expanding farther south. It wouldn't surprise me if they turn up or are already in your area. I will give you a few reasons that lead to their expansion.

1) I believe that the DNR has done a terrific job with managing black bears here in Michigan. They work closely with bear biologists and organizations here in Michigan to make sure that the bears needs are being met.

2) The loss of habitat in their existing range. As more and more people build up here and move up here, their range is affected.

3) Probably what causes most bear to venture farther south is the young males are pushed away from their moms when the sow is ready to breed again. Some young males have ventured many miles until they finally settle down. 

I was looking for a book on Black Bears in Michigan that explains pretty good about Michigans black bear population but I couldn't find it tonight. You may want ot pick up a copy of it. It is called, "Understanding Michigan's Black Bear" by Richard Smith. It is definately worth the read.


----------



## stoney (May 3, 2001)

Thanks for the info


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I have seen black bear in Mason County while bow hunting. The reason there is a season in Newaygo County is there has been a documented effort to thoroughly track the population in Newaygo County, and the population is such that there are huntable numbers. I have a close friend that has assisted the DNR in this project for many years. The DNR has since removed all radio collars due to lack of funding for this research.

I agree that the populations are moving further South. One of the main indicators is the increase in human contacts and nuisance calls.

Dan


----------

